# Here are pics of my Belgium ride !!!!



## fré (Jul 12, 2003)

It is a Nissan Primera type P11
A 1800i 16V 120Pk model '2000

For the fast people here a Topspeed with this ride of 235Km/h or 147Mph 

Check this link below... 

http://users.pandora.be/fre.van.bilsen/new/

If you won't to react please welcome 

Nissan a car with attitude !!!!

See ya


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

d00d..........you suck 

nahhhhh, thas a kick ass lookin car. wish we could get somethin like that here in the states


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

all i can say is WOW. that primera looks hot! the only thing that could be a lil different is the silver mesh, it would look better w/ black mesh in the grille and bumper...IMHO u know whats funny... the front pic makes it look like a pontiac grand-am.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

pretty nice...


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice ride bro... :thumbup:.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice job of parking your wheels in a dip to make your car look lower 

Very cool though


----------



## fré (Jul 12, 2003)

It's in a dip but in front it's lowered with Intraxx Springs about 6 cm and on the backside 7 cm !!!

Probely next year i'am going to install Air-ride a friend of me have it on his Lexus GS 300 '97 and another friend of me, have it on his Peugeot 406 '96...These cars are Fucking Hotttt and Lowwww...

See ya


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

wow...i'm speechless. Vey nice ride. but it would look more sporty with black grilles, in my opinion.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

nice ride indeed


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

That car is awesome bro, straight out. From the front it looks like an ultra sporty grand am, the new one. VERY SICK


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

some wierd lookin shit


----------



## Nissan Irl (Aug 25, 2005)

well i have a primera like it where did u get the intraxx spring. would the sentra shocks and springs fit the primera


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nissan Irl said:


> well i have a primera like it where did u get the intraxx spring. would the sentra shocks and springs fit the primera


HOLY 2 YEAR BUMP!!  Try the tech section.....ya might get more responses.


----------

